# What do 5 Levo’s, Focus Jam 2, Orbea Rise, Trek Rail 9.8, Yt Decoy Pro, Santa Cruz Bullit all have in common?



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I’ve owned them all. Albeit, not for long but have had enough seat time on all of them to determine what good traits they had to offer. Anyone else besides Francis, own a lot of ebikes? My 2016 was literally a tank compared to my Bullit. Amazing the progression. Btw, can anyone k on f you guys or gals manual your ebike?


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

How much do weigh Gutch? I will be testing riding the Gen 3 Levo next week. So far, I much like the Levo SL and the Orbea Rise (based on test rides). I do think the Rise is much quieter than the whiny SL motor.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

smoothmoose said:


> How much do weigh Gutch? I will be testing riding the Gen 3 Levo next week. So far, I much like the Levo SL and the Orbea Rise (based on test rides). I do think the Rise is much quieter than the whiny SL motor.


I’m 205 # in my birthday suit. The rattle of the EP8 in the Rise was much more profound than my Bullit. I’ve ridden the Gen 3. Damn nice bike. Heavier feeling than my Bullit though.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

To your 'in common' question: they all cost over $10,000?

As for progression of tech... I waited until 2021 to buy an ebike because I wanted the machines to at least reach a point were they'd been around long enough to achieve a degree of performance, motor ergos, dependability, etc.

But I bought my '21 Trek Rail 7 knowing full well that in 5 years it'll be laughable and I'll want a more modern machine. There's simply no reason for an ebike to share a derailleur-based drivetrain with the mountain bike. Gearbox drivetrains make much more sense on an electric powered machine and I believe derailleur-based drivetrains will disappear from ebikes soon enough. Electronics & batteries will also improve dramatically.

Performance will improve. Weight will decrease. Ebikes will grow less and less like mountain bikes just as mountain bikes started out with road bike components and then grew away from road cycling -- as the equipment for that disperate sport needed to do.

It won't be long before my current state-of-the-art-ish bike is viewed as a dinosaur and this is fine. I'm looking forward to what's coming. Meanwhile there's no way I'd spend enough to buy today's latest and greatest. Those of us who buy in '21 (or before) are early adopters in the ebike market and buying one's way to the top of today's offerings will soon enough prove to have been a waste of money.
=sParty


----------

